# Skinny kitten



## meandmyself (24 December 2013)

She's my first cat for a long time and I'm not sure what's normal and what isn't! 

She's seven months old and skinny despite being fed ad lib dry food and up to four pouches a day. She plays like a mad and is very well in herself, and was at the vet two weeks ago. Vet suggested worming her which has been done and there's no change. She didn't seem very concerned.

Is it just because she's growing/playing? It's hard to get good photos of her because she's rarely still!


----------



## Amymay (24 December 2013)

Kittens do often feel like a bag of little bones when you handle them,  but shouldn't look like one.

Might be worth another worm under vets direction. 

What are you feeding?

Mmm 7 months old = lots of growing. Does she have a pot belly?


----------



## meandmyself (24 December 2013)

No pot belly, she's very slim all over! (Looks very 'narrow' when you look down on her.)

She is growing like a weed and hardly stays still. She gets Whiskers pouches at the moment but was on Nature's Menu. Both are 100g packets, and she eats at least three a day. Won't touch anything from a tin, and isn't all that keen on the dry food either.


----------



## s4sugar (24 December 2013)

400g is not a huge amount for a half grown kitten. Try upping the quantity and is it kitten food you are feeding?


----------



## Amymay (24 December 2013)

I bet she's fine. One of mine has only really started to fill out in the last few years.  He really was a lanky thing wjen he was young. You could include kitten food as part of her ration if you're teally worried. ..


----------



## meandmyself (24 December 2013)

s4sugar said:



			400g is not a huge amount for a half grown kitten. Try upping the quantity and is it kitten food you are feeding?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! She stopped eating the kitten food, so I switched her over to adult. Her dry food is kitten though. I'm not hurting her by feeding her adult food, am I? She really loves the Nature's Menu.


----------



## meandmyself (24 December 2013)

amymay said:



			I bet she's fine. One of mine has only really started to fill out in the last few years.  He really was a lanky thing wjen he was young. You could include kitten food as part of her ration if you're teally worried. ..
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! 

Few of photos of her: 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1526490_10153669471450096_1954437044_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1474470_10153669475385096_362814454_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1471807_10153620834900096_1628208833_n.jpg

And just because I can't resist. Fig as a baby: 

https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1174908_10153183619180096_176092063_n.jpg


----------



## Amymay (24 December 2013)

Oh cuteness! !!


----------



## Saneta (24 December 2013)

Aw, she looks gorgeous, absolutely beautiful!  She also doesn't look skinny in those photos, but difficult to tell.  Does she always seem hungry or is she content with the amount you're feeding her?


----------



## meandmyself (24 December 2013)

Thank you! My sister owns her sister. (That make sense?) Both of them are adorable. 

Meg:https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/11176_10153194463740096_63102480_n.jpg


----------



## paulineh (24 December 2013)

She looks lovely. My little girl is 8 months now and eats like a horse ,never stops and feels like a skinny ribs. She has just had her 6 month vet check (she is a member of the Healthy Pet Club).The vet says she is in very good health.

She was found ,at the age 2 months ,in a plastic bag in among some fallen tree branches in the woods above my yard. My dog found her.

I would not worry about your little one she will be fine.


----------



## meandmyself (24 December 2013)

paulineh said:



			She looks lovely. My little girl is 8 months now and eats like a horse ,never stops and feels like a skinny ribs. She has just had her 6 month vet check (she is a member of the Healthy Pet Club).The vet says she is in very good health.

She was found ,at the age 2 months ,in a plastic bag in among some fallen tree branches in the woods above my yard. My dog found her.

I would not worry about your little one she will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Your poor girl. I don't understand how people can be so rotten.


----------



## paulineh (24 December 2013)

meandmyself said:



			Thank you! Your poor girl. I don't understand how people can be so rotten.
		
Click to expand...

We could not understand why someone could do that to a wee little thing.

She has turned out to be a lovely cat. She and my dog are great friends even to the point of him allowing her to climb all over him.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 December 2013)

meandmyself said:



			Thank you! She stopped eating the kitten food, so I switched her over to adult. Her dry food is kitten though. I'm not hurting her by feeding her adult food, am I? She really loves the Nature's Menu.
		
Click to expand...

Only trouble is she needs the vits in kitten food to grow.

Have you tried another make of kitten food?

whiskers  or maybe rotate them with the kitten dry, also tear up a bit of chicken and mix in.


----------

